# How can one fix a bitter taste of a mandarin cake?



## baskootah (Aug 18, 2012)

Hiii everybody, I am new here and need your help. Yesterday I baked a mandarin cake for the first time in my life and the recipe recommended using about 3 whole mandarins (both the juice and shell) .. I got really a strong taste of mandarin which was wonderful but unfortunately with some bitterness.. Is there any way to alleviate this bitterful taste or I have to throw it and make a new one?? I thought of pouring some hot syrup on it or cut it in half and spread a layer of creme or compote syrup with some fruit? will this help enough?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Both ideas will help. Try it and see how it works.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Late to the party....
If by mandarin shell you mean the entire peel.....
I suggest next time to just use the zest and sections.
Toss the white inside peel as this is what gave you the bitter aftertaste.
I would recommend removing the membrane from the sections as well.

If you already figured this out then totally ignore my post except the following......
Welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------

